# Superhero dirty joke



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I was reminded of this joke by a newspaper report that Superman and Wonder Woman 'are about to become the ultimate power couple' in a re-vamped DC conic.

Superman is telling Superboy about his sexual exploits:

'One time I was just flying along. I looked down and was amazed to see Wonder Woman, completley naked, lying on the ground with her eyes closed and her legs wide open.'

Superboy: 'Wow! What did you do?'

Superman: 'What do you think? I flew down on top of her and..wham! Straight in.

Superboy: 'Boy, I bet she had a shock.'

Superman: 'She sure did. But not half such a shock as the Invisible Man did!'


----------

